# Gmail Goggles prevents sending emails you'll regret



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jZ2yEsLBntwWn57-rqisPJjV5N2wD93LQA7G0"]Here's the scenario: It's Friday night, and what began as an innocent happy-hour margarita morphed into a few pitchers. After all, those tacos were salty.

Bidding friends adieu, you jump in a cab, head home and decide a quick e-mail check is in order. And there it is: a message from your ex. Or your boss. Or that friend you're secretly mad at.

If you're the kind of person who types tipsy and regrets it in the morning, Google's "Mail Goggles," a new test-phase feature in the free Gmail service, might save you some angst.

The Goggles can kick in late at night on weekends. The feature requires you to solve a few easy math problems in short order before hitting "send." If your logical thinking skills are intact, Google is betting you're sober enough to work out the repercussions of sending that screed you just drafted.[/WEBQUOTE]

Official Google announcement: http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-stop-sending-mail-you-later.html


----------

